# "The Beginning"



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cool*

I will be following this one. Box the garage door off that's for sure. They leak. I take it that you are not building your house DIY? 6 months is a pretty short schedule. I'm 2 years into mine and I'm not sure when it will be livable. Good luck! dorf dude...


----------



## jpsmith (Jan 29, 2009)

That hardly looks like a "flat, desolate, piece of earth." I'm quite jealous. Those trees are priceless.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing the progress in this thread too. We want a lot of pictures plus lots and lots of details. :yes: 

When my brothers started gutting and remodeling my mom's 1895 farm house, we took a lot of pictures. I made a big scrapbook with all the pictures and details that we could remember. 

You'll have this thread to look back on and remember how everything progressed. 

Thanks for sharing this with us and the best of luck to you and your husband.

Remember to always expect the unexpected.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Oops, I should have mentioned that we will be LIVING in it full time, the LAST 6 months of the project. I'm quite sure that it will take longer, but it's a pretty standard 32 x 32 Cape Cod model home, with extensions TO FOLLOW. Including the remodeled garage as an office in the rear of the house. We will be moving the windows, the front door, and will close in the garage door for sure. Way too cold here to leave it in.

I will be posting the DIY part I play in the building, AFTER I finish posting the DIY Garage Project. The only thing we will not be Doing ourselves is, moving the garage. 

You can see why I call this "The Beginning" project.

I only wonder if it will be done by 2020 !!!!!!!!!! 

As far as the trees go, the photo is deceiving, there is actually only one of those trees on the home property. The rest are on the property next to it. I just purchased it, but can't combine them.

I love trees, but am not too fond of these, they drop stuff all over the place. and bugs like them. :no:

I plan to plant lots of trees here, and not the itty bitty type, I want HUGE trees, and this time, I will have them. I can't wait 15 years to enjoy a tree anymore. Been there, done that. Not this time.:laughing::thumbsup:

I sure can't wait to get that garage empty, it's been so long.

OH! and my 4 children have been warned, that if their tons of "Stuff" isn't OUT of the garage by Friday, it's TRASH, it's GONE. Last warning!

Out of my way, I'm on a roll!!!


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

You go girl! Can feel, already, that this IS the beginning of one INCREDIBLE story. :yes: I'm hooked; your writing skills are splendidly spellbinding!

Good luck, God Bless & Happy New Year!


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Lali,
You are SSSOOOO kind. Actually, I have no writing skills at all, and it takes all the nerve in the world to come in here and write about my projects. It was always my poorest class in school, OH, OK, maybe not JUST writing, maybe it was History, ..........mmmm then there was Biology, and........Never mind. :laughing: Did I mention that I hated school?:laughing:

Right now I'm sitting at my desk, looking at piles and piles of "stuff" right here in my living room, and they are yelling at me to get up and get busy. 
Of course I pay no attention to them, even though I also have the boxes to put the "stuff" in, I'm fighting ANYTHING that takes my mind off of my garage.

I'm on a roll, and I WILL NOT GIVE UP until that "Beast" is empty.

OK, OK, it's just that I don't want to box it up yet. I just got over 20 strawberry plants, and I want to play with them. No, I don't have any room for them in this messed up living room, but hey, I'm retired, my kids are grown, they are gone, so I can do whatever I want! Right? Right?

OK, I will clean up the living room, and I will stack the boxes like a good little (ha ha) girl. But I refuse to LIKE IT.

All is OK though, my next haul out is Friday or Saturday, so I'm calm now.

See, I knew I had to keep my mind on the GARAGE.

Thank you for your kind words, and even though I don't deserve them, I do hope you continue to cheer me on, because otherwise, I will be a total nutcase by the time I get to actually start making our garage our temporary home.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, The guys went down to the garage on Friday, and got a huge amount of stuff out of it. They passed on going today, but will be back at it on Monday. By then they should know if they still need another day, or will be able to finish it.

I have been looking at insulation, and the products available for those small leak spaces. I plan on picking up the insulation this week, but could use some suggestions on what to use in those small spaces around outside electric fixtures etc.

Time to get busy on what is going into this space too. 

Closets, flooring, storage cabinets, Pantry, etc.

Although I won't be making all of these cabinets myself, I will most likely be using the ones that I will have to put together myself. 

My "Project" part of the room isn't in yet, so I won't have any heavy tools until that part is finished. 

Supposed to go down and take some photos tomorrow, can't wait to see how much is done.

I bet it's wreck:thumbsup: I LOVE IT!!!:thumbup:


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Insulation*

Get a DIY Spray Foam kit. That will be the most effective IMO. dorf dude...


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Sheila - yer welcome & you do deserve words of praise! And Yup, Yup, Yup! you can do whatever you want, whenever you want & however you want once the 'darlings' have grown up & are moved out. It's a tough role to slide gently into 'enjoy' mode, when ya bin runnin' around like a chicken with yer head cut off for 20 some years. :laughing: Right? Right! It's funny how we humans hang on to years & years worth of material 'stuff'; thinking our kids would like to have it one day. Then, when it comes down to the crunch, they either don't want it or haven't got the space for it!!! That was the case with mine NEwayz. 

Much admiration for building your own cabinets. :thumbsup:

Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

First, I have been looking at foam, because I have used it before, however, I don't really like what I read about it these days. BUT, I do also have to say that it really works great. SSOOOO I'm sure I'm going to use it.

Lali, Actually I think we deserve a metal, and Solid Gold too! for raising children that is. As far as the "Stuff" goes, the things I have of theirs, it's junk they put into the garage and NEVER took it out. So far, today being the last day, no one has picked up their stuff, so tomorrow it all goes out.

I have been through so many moves in the last few years I let go of everything years ago. With the exception of tons of paperwork and my own special things. Most of what is in there today will be tossed as soon as I can go through it. When I say "The Beginning" I really mean it.

My husband had heart surgery, and multiple mini strokes in 1996 and ended up having to retire because of his disabilities in 2000. 

We went from a 2500 sq ft home, and a great job, to a one room motel, and living on $244.00 a week. Of which $140.00 a week was room rental. 
(for 1 year)

If that doesn't cure you of needing things, nothing will. 

We had it all, and overnight it was gone. My only prayer was that I get to keep my husband, and all the rest can go............. and it did!

Thank you Lord! I Would not change a thing.

THAT is why this is so important for us today, My husband needs care, and I've been waiting 14 years to be able to have a home again, one that I can care for him in, and pay cash as we build it.

It really is "The Beginning"

"The New Beginning"


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*You can build it.*

Go for it. You can build it. It might not be perfect but it will work. Just ask questions. If you have to hire some one then don't and find out how to do it your self. Good luck and I'm following along. dorf dude...


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

shumakerscott, 
Will do! I will be doing as many of the jobs as I can possibly do, MYSELF. 

I haven't mentioned that I'm handicapped too, not all the time, but in spurts. I shattered my ankle years ago, and sometimes I can't walk, but most often I'm able to do almost anything. Including taking down the heaviest kitchen cabinets in the world, alone BIG MISTAKE!
Thank God that my husband was driving up the driveway when I found out just how heavey they were. He ran in and saved me, and the kitchen floor.:laughing:

Right now my husband can't do anything to help, so I'm on my own for sure. I don't mind that at all, :no: it just takes a lot longer that way.:yes: I figure this is an ongoing job, and I plan to put in whatever time it takes to do it myself. No matter how long. Time is no longer an issue.

I trust that everyone here can help me, so I'm much more confident than I was even a month ago. 

With a lot of patience, Everyone's help, and a lot of time, I know WE can get there.

One other thing, I downloaded a Owens Corning guide and boy have things changed! They have so many more items than they did years ago. The guide is really nice, and seems to give me a lot of information about things that are new to me. I just love it when a product gives you guides and information. Corning is the only insulation I have used before, so any additional information would be helpful. 

Insulating, and sealing any cracks will be the first part of the job, so I will be starting there. 

Tomorrow is the day I "size up" the job. :thumbup: If it is fully emptied out, I can start on the leaks then, if not, I will at least get an idea of just what exactly is needed. Things I may have missed.

I'll also get to take some pictures tomorrow. :thumbup:

"The New Beginning" photos.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

I didn't sleep one wink last night, and today I helped move at least one ton of "stuff" from the garage. It's STILL not finished. You never know just how much you have, until it's time to move it. WOW am I ever ready to drop.

The one thing I'm mad about is, I got so involved in the packing, that I forgot to take photos! My one real "To Do" thingie, and I missed it. I hope to be able to go down again tomorrow too.

Boy those garage walls look so much bigger now. 32 feet of empty wall space looks like a lot more wall, when it's there staring at you.

At least all of my Christmas items are out of the loft, and stored, along with the other Christmas boxes. 

Tomorrow I'm going to pick up some foam insulation, so that I can get at least 2 1/2 walls sealed up. 

I DO have my work table in place, and it sure feels good after so long.

Now, if I can just crawl out of bed and still walk tomorrow, I will be there with bells on, camera in hand, ready to get a shot of those walls.


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Anticipation insomnia, understandable. Have you been hibernating, too? Or just in burn out mode following the chaos of Christmas??? Think I've been doin' a little bit of both! Did you get any of your insulation done? Look forward to seeing your progress. Blessings!


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Even with things being in the slow mode, I am progressing.

I had to take time off because of a LOT OF SNOW, and NO ACCESS TO OUR PROPERTY! 

I've been preparing by purchasing insulation and the foam I'm going to use for "plugging" those holes around the electrical outlets etc., and changing many of my original plan goals. I have also been collecting my tools from here, and from storage, and I've put together quite a few long lost tools. Looks like I will be buying a few less tools because of it too. 

SO, of course, tonight it started snowing AGAIN! 

BUT--- my brother promised to take me to the property even if it's 2 feet deep down there. I so love that he likes BIG CARS AND TRUCKS.

I'm still so excited about getting started, and although I'm not quite at the point of installing insulation yet, I can say that I have completed things, that I often like to ignore, and that's good.

PREP is often something I ignore, and then right in the middle of getting things done, I have to stop and search for things. This time my work space is going to be ORGANIZED!

I have also changed some of the priorities of my project!!!!!!!!!

Ok, OK let me explain. This organizing "thing" has changed my thinking about just plugging holes and tossing up insulation and drywall. 

I have wasted too many years in projects using my old methods of working, and decided to do ALL of it right this time. 

Not only am I going to do everything on my list, I will do it in an ORGANIZED manner, and finally learn how to do things the way most PROFESSIONALS do it.

With the current weather conditions, I had the "oportunity" to have to sit here, just chewing nails, waiting to get started. 

However it did remind me of my total lack of some materials, and my need for A PLACE TO PUT THEM, when I walk into my 12 x 32 EMPTY ROOM!

Besides my work table, and my good old red tool box, I needed something more. A place for all of it, and the need for a lack of "tripping space" that I could count on. 

You see, my days of walking over tons of materials are over. I can't afford to trip, and if I do, I could lose all use of my ability to walk. This is not a good thing. 

I have added a lot more storage and work area to my plan, and even though it will not be there by the time we have to move into the garage, it will all be moved to the new shed type garage we are having built (by the same man that built my current garage) and placed on our other property in late June/July. 

(I did get to go down to see the garage man)

I'm just as anxious to get started as when I first posted here, so things will progress as soon as humanly possible, but I guess that the "snow stop" actually helped me to reconsider things. 

I like that I will have a clean and clear work area, that will be there for me, right to the end of the finishing work on our garage. 

Being limited has it's problems, it takes longer, and has the ability to make one a bit crazy, but in the end, I can't help but think that this project will be a lot better, because of the limits that sometimes happen, and makes us have to stop, and JUST THINK ABOUT IT. 

THIS, of course, makes for a lot of "New Light Bulbs" (Good Ideas!)


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

I know it's been a very long time since I've been in here, but I have been working on my project and have been Really busy, that is, as far as the snow has let me. 

I did finish up moving the last of the garage material (myself) to our storage, and since then, everything has been on hold because of 2 snow storms that left us snowed in since then. AND I MEAN SNOWED IN, SOMETIMES WITHOUT ELECTRIC FOR DAYS!

It's still really bad here, and I still can't get out, but I did want to clue you in on what I have done.

(predicting ANOTHER snow storm today!)

While getting the garage cleared out, I did get my worktable up, and tool box in place, and I have purchased the insulation, the foam, and some wire for for the extra outlets we will need, along with the wire needed for the lighting. I have also purchased a new, very small, gas (actually propane) stove with 4 burners and the oven. I purchased a new kerosene heater too. We are going to need it while working on the garage.

It's been so cold there, that none of us could stand it. So it's ready for us and will heat the entire garage. Now all I have to do is be able to get there.

To say that this has TRIED to get me down, is an underatatement. 

BUT I'm NOT DOWN AT ALL! Actually the more that happens to try to delay my project, has made me more motivated to fight the good fight. 

These days, no matter what I'm doing at home, I include ANYTHING I can, to what is needed at the property. I'm snowed in, but I have been able to update the house plans, and while searching here, and the net, I have found a lot more new items I may want to add to house and the garage.

This forum has given me so much to work with, and so much updated information, that it's changing my project a lot. 

I'm now going to change the flooring in the garage to solid wood floors, and I see a lot of electrical information that was new to me.

I'm only running the wire in my garage, and hook up the outlets and lighting, but will have to have an electrician in to "work it" into the panel. I don't have any experience with panels, so I figure that I will be able to do 9/10th of the electric. Oh and I did purchase the outlets (blue plastic) and some lighting. 

I will need a lot of coaching when it comes to the electric, it's been a long time.

Being kept back, from what you are drooling to do, is a bummer, but it has NOT kept me down, and I'm still so excited about what I will soon be able to do, that I wake up every morning, ready to stuff my brain, with more of the things that are available today vs. what was new back so many years ago. 

My new problem is, what am I going to do with all this insulation and materials until I can get them down into the garage?

Right now most of it is in the back room closet, but the piles of stuff are getting pretty high, so unless it can be stored in my car, I will have to stop the buying process until I can get the car dug out!

Please pray it doesn't snow again today, 

I have all my (found) tools here ready to finish setting up my work station, and the rest of my project wall for getting the job done.

One thing I can say is, that having an empty garage is a "super pump up" after 10 years of waiting. 

I did a little over 1/3rd of it, but it IS a winner in my book.

Last, I must also add that not all DIY is the same. (to me)

What DIY is to one, is not always the same to all. 

Yes, the purest form of DIY is to DO IT YOURSELF that's true, however there are just too many impossible conditions for some in this world, to be able to attach that perfect form of DIY on everyone. 

I turned 62 in January and although I have a lot of experience with hands on DIY from the past, my situation in life today is not the same.

I do have some limitations. However, I still consider the work I do myself, and what I HAVE NO CHOICE but to pass on to someone else, as WORK accomplished. I believe that fufills the DO IT part of the DIY logo, and yourself part is the same, because it is only ME that gets the job done. Without ME, there is NO job at all, contracted out or not.

I realize that many will not agree with my explanation, and I do understand. A few years back, I would have said the same thing. 

Today, I have had to reconsider the limitations that a strict DIY definition offers me. I am simply not capable of doing all of it, even though I intend to do everything I am capable of doing myself, I will have to get help from others to finish the project. I can live with that, because anything else would make me give up. 

I will never give up on my projects, or myself. 

I'm very proud of my DIY background, and I've been a long time DIYer, however life changes, and I like the new me. I'm proud that I'm 62, handicapped, and still willing to work at it. It may take a little more than it did years ago, but still being able to have projects that are worth doing, and having the willingness to keep trying, is just wonderful to me. 

The snow may fall, it may keep me away for a while, it may not be 100% DIY, but I'm here to say that I'm ready, ready to change our lives, ready to do all that I can to see this through, and that it's nice to be around so many, that have a passion for their projects and life long goals.


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice to hear you're hanging in there! Still feeling in hibernation mode myself, but keeping busy, never-the-less. Letting my soul catch up to my body...(maybe I said that backwards?!) I like your philosphy. Sometimes we have to stretch the rules, boundaries & definition of 'DIY'(and other stuff too!!!). After all, we are all human. Enjoying the read. Keep the faith.:yes:


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I hate taking time to clean up when I could be working. A clean work space is a must but then progress seems to take priority most of the time. My place is a mess. dorf dude...


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi guys,
Well, it looks like we may get a break here, it hasn't snowed again, so that's a good thing.

I decided to try out my kerosene heater before taking it down to the property, and although it doesn't work like the others I have used, it works fine, and can cook the curtains off this small room, so it should do great at the beach.

The latest word is that the roads are getting cleared in our developement. We have a friend that keeps an eye open on our garage we call "The Mayor" you know, the guy that everyone knows. He says that the snow is over 8' high in some places that they have piled it up, but most of the roads are clear. Mine comes up on Monday or Tuesday, so hopefully we can go down then.

I have lived in Washington DC or Maryland all my life, and believe me, we had a few outstanding snow storms here, but not like this one. Any other time things are cleared in a day and we are done, with this one, there are still people getting rescued from their homes, No electric, no heat, food, water or anything else you can think of. A few of the elderly had dehydration and frostbite. (some couldn't even get out to scoop up snow to melt)

I guess it shows that there are times when I just need to be thankful that I have a safe place to live, and can eat and drink, in a nice warm room!

A neighbor did get me some kerosene when the electric was out, but I haven't had to use it much, just one day. After seeing some of the people being hauled out in such bad shape, I'm happy the the "project stall" is all that is wrong around here.

BOY am I ready! I even got everything here done!!!:thumbsup:

I got some new kind of Heavy Duty Contractor trash bags, boy are they tough, and they also hold 7 bushels. They will make taking all the stuff down to the beach a lot easier too. 

I'm praying Randy "The Mayor" calls and tells me the coast is clear to come down soon. My car is packed and ready. (hope I can get it out of here)

With things cleaned up here, my attitude is off the roof, positive :thumbsup:

I even took the advice of a friend, and got some bug spray in case there are any hanging around, you never know in a garage. 

I know my husband is praying that there is no more snow. I don't think he can stand much more of my prep work. :laughing:

Thanks for hanging in there with me, it makes a big difference, and has kept me so much more positive. I'm a "Get it Done" kind, and this wait has been so hard for me. You guys are just the best:thumbup:


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Sheila,you mention taking stuff to the beach. Did I miss something?:huh: You've got me thinking tropical, anyways. Thanks! And holeeeeemoleee, are you EVER snowed in! We are alot more fortunate than we feel at times... It all happens for a reason!!! Keep on believing & Happy Valentine's Day to all! (We need a smiley for Valz Day!) ...and a few others...like one with a shopping cart, one singing with a treble clef, one in a rocking chair... :laughing: Thought of a few others yesterday, but my mind has done gone blank!!! Time to go devour the mint flavored chocolate orange that awaits me...:brows: Aloha!


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

> My place is a mess.


Ditto. It's winter, give yourself a break! Agree cleaning is a drag, but somebody's gotta do it. Sucks to be single...sometimes!!! :laughing:


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

OOPS! did I forget to mention that our property is in a private community with water access. We call it the beach. There is a beach, but we never use it, we love the pier. I love crabs and I go crabbing off our pier as often as I can. It's really just a run down community that was started in the early 50's but has a lot more new homes lately.

We have a tennis court, basketball court, playground, the beach, a bath house, a pier, and a boat slip. Their old, but have been kept up pretty good.

Our lot is about 6 blocks from all of the above. 

They just built a new home a couple of lots down from me, and man is it big. Not super big, but it will make mine look like a doll house.

We are supposed to get more snow tonight but it's also supposed to be just a little light snow, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed, praying too.

The car is finally able to get out on to the driveway, so if all goes well, I'm off to the beach tomorrow or Tuesday. Randy says the snow removal machines are all out and running day and night. 

I only wish I was heading down there with my crabnet and bushel basket.
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

drool drool drool..........................


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmmm...you are lucky to be living so close to the water & to be able to go catch yourself some yummy crabs! You've got my mouth watering! Guess I'll have to settle for some...hmmm...let's see...chocolate??? :laughing:

Your neighborhood sounds loverly!


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Actually, my neighborhood was/is pretty run down, but it's finally starting to perk up with some new homes, and a lot of empty lot clean ups. There are thousands of very small lots that have been just sitting there for years and years, however for the past 5 years the entire community has been doing a great job of restoring it. 

Old private communities in southern Maryland were very common in the 50's, but since most were only used during the "In Season" they ran down and eventually became small, empty, beach homes. This happened when going to ocean city and other places became more popular.

Some stayed beautiful and were well kept, others literly fell to the ground.
Bushes grew, and grass would get as high as your thigh.

So my neighborhood is like that today. It has some beautiful homes, and some serious SHACKS and fallen in homes. However, mine is in a nice section, and even though there are a few very old homes on my street, they are well kept and clean. So, I'm real pleased with it.

The thing I love the most is the pier. I love to take my chair, net, basket, and bait out there to crab, and to look out at the Chesapeake Bay. 
(the little bit of it, that I can see)

We spent our summers in Southern Maryland and my father loved to fish. 

Some of my ancestors came here from Ireland and lived in Southern Maryland. I have newspaper clippings of them getting married, and church records of baptisms, and such, so Southern Maryland is MY HOME.

Getting mushy here, so I will say goodnight. OOPS Good Morning!

Pray it doesn't snow too much today.........Please................

PS The pier looks pretty bad in this photo, but it's an old one, and the pier has been rebuilt and added on to.


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Sheila this looks pretty beautiful to me. Reminds me of the pier at Hanalei Bay in Kauai...although I've yet to have the pleasure of strolling along it... Ahhhhhh, Kauai...where my soul yearns to be. 

What you have there beats looking out your back door at a dilapitated dumpster, a ridiculously redundant recycle bin and a bizzzzzzzy intersection with an incessant 24 hour flow of megatraffic serenaded 'sound-surroundly' with screaming, screeching sirens converging continously from all four directions!!! (Did I mention that my residence is located midway between the police station & the fire hall???!)

Also, there's a plethora of people constantly, and I mean constantly, dropping, diving, hunting, shopping, tossing & slamminng the blessed lids of those crashing bins. Sometimes, I just wanna SCREEEEEEEAM! (need a smiley for that one,too!):yes: 

It's probably a good thing I don't own a :gun_bandana:! Just gave meself a chuckle: Thoughts of making a potato gun, sitting silently in my trusty lawn chair and blasting their behinds as they're jumping in!!! :laughing: But instead, to retain my sanity and to block the 'exterior' noise pollution, I simply crank up the stereo, sing at the top of my lungs and/or dance.

Then there's the 'paper' walls...occasionally feels like there's a:tank:coming thru! Or a baby elephant!!! That's another entire story in itself. 

I've still been hibernating...it's so freezing in here, that when the furnace goes off, one can see the steam coming off the dishes as they're placed on a clean towel on the counter to dry... AND for the several seconds following! (Yes, I've been hand washing for over 25...) 

No matter where one sits, in what I call my 'glorified garage', there's a cold draft blowing on you strong enough to send shivers up your spine and put icicles on your nose hairs!!!

Well, enough of my 'rendition' for today. How's tricks in your neck of the woods?

Hope this finds you feeling fortunate - you are one lucky gal!!!


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Car 54, where are you? :huh:


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow! over a month! 

Well, Russell (husband) went through 2 surgeries since I was here last, and it was super serious, so all stopped until he was out of the woods.

BUT............. I was at the beach today, and he was with me.

I got to unload EVERYTHING! Insulation, caulking, foam, and our back room full of tools and materials. 

I do have photos but will have to post them after today, when I go back down to meet my son. He's going to clean out my metal shed while I work on the garage. I'm only at the point of caulking up the gaps, where the electric goes out to lighting and outdoor plugs so far, but this will get things ready for the insulation.

I swear I think I may faint when this insulation goes up, because then I can actually think of a word that I have been dreaming of....
That word is DRYWALL................. Yes, drywall. I wouldn't even think it before. It seemed so far away, but I just may be able to even SAY the word too!!! and then..... BUY IT!!!!!!

OK, being honest, it's going to take me a couple days to get the insulation up, so it will take more than just today, so I will keep the word drywall to myself until the entire garage has been packed with my fluffy insulation.

Oh, and I had to opt for the tube type caulking and skip the foam. There was not one can of the foam insulation anywhere! I found that to be shocking, it's always been available, but I was not going to put off even one more day of getting the chance to work on the garage. :thumbup:

Russell sat in the easy chair while we were there, and enjoyed watching me grunt and push and pull things around, but today it will be just me, and I know I will get a lot more done, since I won't have to worry about him. 

It is raining here, and has been for days now, but just think of it, I'm actually WORKING on my garage!!!!:laughing::thumbsup::thumbup:

Well, I only have 4 hours to get some sleep, and then I'll be off to the beach, so I will post again tonight, and fill you in on the details.

PS My son said he was going to sneak in his movie camera and put me on youtube, and I told him IF HE WANTED TO LIVE TO HIS NEXT BIRTHDAY, he better not even THINK those thoughts. 

Blessings to all:yes:


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

DRYWALL DRYWALL DRYWALL

There, I said it! I can now proudly say that I can go and get some DRYWALL! I have about half of the insulation up, and everything else cleaned up.

Today was a collection day, a collection day for the biggest pile of trash and junk you have ever seen.

The LAST of the junk in the garage, and it's finally gone.

My son came by, and my grandson joined us a little later. It was nice to have them around, and so good to get to see them. Life is busy when your a dad, and a grandson's life today isn't very slow either. I don't know how they do all the things they do!

I'm so excited to finally get the insulation started, and tomorrow I plan on finishing it. It went up so much faster than I remember. My grandson especially liked the new Stanly staple "thingie" I picked up for the job. (the one like a hammer) He also insisted on letting him try it out, and I must say, what a snap! That thing is as easy as buttering bread.

My photos are terrible, but I was too excited to stop and take more, you should get the idea from the few I have. I did replace the ones that got torn after I put it up, so some of them have been changed, and it looks real clean and new.

It's hard to take pictures, I get so wrapped up in the work, that I can't even think of them. I really want photos though, so I will have to find a way to make myself stop to take more tomorrow. Maybe I can find out how to set my phone alarm, so that I can stop working long enough to take them for my album.

Here's a couple, enjoy.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

My son, and grandson. Not real great, but it's ok.


PS I couldn't get my Corning, all of it was too big, and I would have had to wait for more to come in in our size. Oh well, the new insulation fit fine, and when I got the torn ones replaced, it turned out to be a really neat job. Hope to get a full length of the wall view tomorrow.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If not gluing the drywall, you may want to read these: http://oikos.com/library/insulating_framed_walls/index.html

http://www.homeenergy.org/archive/hem.dis.anl.gov/eehem/99/991110.html

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Trust me when I tell you the photos are not the finished product.

I let my son and grandson "help" (a little) and I let them do what they wanted, but my nature is to stay calm, and JUST DO IT OVER. So I did.

As of today the garage is fully insulated, and I'm off to get a a couple electrical items that need to go in prior to the drywall. Just missing plugs, and 2 new light sources that I can do. (on the ceiling-no insulation) 
However, I won't touch electric at the box, so my son will have to take care of it.

Your information is great, thanks for the links.

I should be able to get more photos when I go down later today.


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello Everyone, It's ME again!

If I can keep my husband and mother out of the hospital, I just may get my garage done!

I HAVE been working on the garage as often as I can, and have gotten more done that I thought I had, I listed what else was needed, and figured out how much more was finished than I thought.

ALL of the electric is in, including the plugs, and connection to the box. Part of the drywall is finished, about 3/4 of it, and I planted trees on the north end of the property, along with raising the ground 6" all around, on the property next to our building property. 
It's going to go a long way in helping with the North wind hitting us, and for the gardening I plan to do in the future. I had to do that part, because I got free topsoil and could not pass it up.

The garage is coming along great, and may be getting moved next month.

My son took photos and he is going to send them to me when he gets back from Myrtle Beach (wedding) next week.

We pick up the sub-flooring on Monday, and still can't decide on the wood floor we want, but as soon as that sub-floor is in, I will have that floor ready to get down.

We had tons of ants this year, so we had to spray the entire garage two times. Those dudes are tireless. No bugs, but lots of tiny ants. Have not seen any in over a week, so they may be gone, but will spray again just in case.

This is short, but have to get down there and chop up some of the tree limbs we took down last week. My new property is full of trees, but it was too hard to cut the lawn with the trees drooping so low. All of that mess is cleared out, and cleaned up now, and I must say, it's looking great.

One lesson I've learned is, that things don't seem to want to go according to MY schedule, but sometimes I guess I have to do things that will bring me something I need, when THEY are ready. The topsoil and trees were two of those things. You just can't beat FREE when it comes to topsoil, especially when it's as gorgeous as what I got.

I will be doing the sub-flooring next week, and I will post again when the work is in progress.

The change from garage to yard did set me back, (in my brain) but I'm up and rolling again, and back at it. I know when the flooring is in, my brain will kick in and get my butt on to the cabinets and storage areas.

Actually I'm getting so excited that I have to keep myself on target because I can see things changing. I can actually walk into my garage and see that I CAN live here, and it's going to be NICE! 

Here, I thought it was only a dream! This is real life guys!

WOW!

PS Husband had serious heart surgery, and so did my mother, AGAIN! however, they are better now than they have been in years, both of them. I can see the difference already. It's so nice to know they are better, it takes a lot of pressure off of me, and I work so much better when I don't have to worry that they could "go down" anytime.

Thank you Lord!

Don't ya just love Spring? It's so nice to work in the sunshine!


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

How about some new pics? dorf dude...


----------



## Sheila4467 (Nov 5, 2009)

Getting packed up to move, and the pictures are ready.

No, it's not actually finished, but is about 90% done. We will be doing the rest after we move in by the end of the month.

We will also be living under some pretty bad conditions, but we are ready for it. We have a temp. shower and toilet, but they should be finished a couple weeks after we move in, so not too bad. My husband is not thrilled about using a camping toilet, and a shower head and metal tub, but saving a months rent is always a plus to him.

Just think, no more mortgage or rent after June. We paid off everything, and all income goes to building materials for our house as soon as the garage is finished. 

I'm getting our "Project Book" filled with all the photos, and trying to get them in ONE file for downloading. What a job, my husband downloaded them all over the computer, so that has been a mess. We have over 4600 photos in our computer!! Lord knows where he put some of them, however, most of them automatically downloaded into the Kodak program. whewww

Just letting you know, I am still at it. Hope to be back on a regular basis pretty soon too! whoooo hoooo, can't wait.

Gotta run, today is paint day, and all my kids will be there. I don't know if that is a good thing or not, but by now, I can use the help.

Maybe I can sneak off and go crabbing!!:whistling2: Think they will notice?:laughing:

Hope everyone is doing well, and see you guys soon.:yes::laughing::thumbup:

Bless.


----------

